# Piano Sonata



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Piano Sonata

I wasn't going to post this, but thought it might do at least some good pedagogically, and force me to abandon the work (Valery's quote "an artwork is not finished, but abandoned" comes to mind).

I had posted the first movement before, which I had completed when I was 6 months into composing; the last movement, which I think if this sonata is worth anything, would be in this movement, I completed after a year and half. I think this gap between ability shows. I have been tinkering with this work for a bit over a year now, and at some points it was meant to be more than an beginner's exercise, but in this sense I think I would consider it a failure; the style is reactionary, the harmonies sometimes don't make sense, the rhythms seem too stagnant to support the harmonic leaps, and the (invention? fugue?) in the middle of the second movement makes me cringe. But I think some parts do at least make sense, and some isolated moments I am proud of.

It's the overall coherency that I think is confusing me, and I was wondering if the community could help me pinpoint where this comes from; is it the harmonic progressions, the counterpoint, the rhythm? But all other comments are appreciated, no matter how harsh or complimentary. Since this is a "beginner's work in every sense of the word", both will help greatly. Thank you.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think this is a decent work, I don't find too much trouble in terms of the coherency of the piece, and I like your use of counterpoint. For myself there is not quite enough 'freshness' in the harmony or diversity rhythmically for this to really reach that level of a "masterful" work for me, but its a nice piece and I think you should continue to work at your craft.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

tdc said:


> I think this is a decent work, I don't find too much trouble in terms of the coherency of the piece, and I like your use of counterpoint. For myself there is not quite enough 'freshness' in the harmony or diversity rhythmically for this to really reach that level of a "masterful" work for me, but its a nice piece and I think you should continue to work at your craft.


Thanks very much for replying, tdc; I was expecting this to stay in TC Composers' Oblivion. I agree with your reservations; I thought especially the first movement and second have that want of rhythmic variety, and the 3rd movement ruins the rhythm through repetition through triplets. But it's also nice to know that someone sees virtue in the piece, and the assurance that one is not a complete idiot is very motivating. So, thank you.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think nobody here thinks you are a "complete idiot", SottoVoce. Quite the opposite, in fact, since we all said in the other thread that it was a very good first compositional step. I didn't comment here since I don't have much more to say about this piece, and what I said there you already read it and understood it.

Keep working and I'm interested in seeing your next pieces and evolution.


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

It's really nice! Keep up the good work man.


----------

